
BMW dragged into Dieselgate scandal as X3 exceeds EU emissions limit - dcro
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-24/bmw-drops-on-report-that-x3-diesel-s-emission-exceeded-eu-limit
======
slasaus
> Emissions measured in road tests of 15 new diesel cars were an average of
> about seven times higher than European limits, according to a study ICCT
> published last October.

Curious what will happen in Europe the next coming years with respect to
emission control and verification.

